# Overspent on machine for wife for Xmas: help me make sure Xmas day is a good one!



## ANDREWHE

I've just got my missus a second-hand Fracino Heavenly after our Gaggia Baby Dose packed up last Spring. I'm very worried her present will be a flop on Xmas day (and I'll be in trouble if I have to let on how much I've spent) because it's all too complicated to get right immediately and she'll lose interest before the Fracino has even been given a chance. So, could you give me bullet pointed instructions for her to read in 15 minutes to get a DECENT, but not stunning, macchiato or cappuchino, including grinding instructions (I've also got her a second hand Wega 6.4 Amaranto) and machine care (don't want to destroy it the first day).

I'll point her to Coffee Forums on Boxing Day, but the first day must ease her into it, not present immediate challenges after the wrapping paper has been taken out to the wheelie bin. Can you persuade a newbie Fracino user that I have spent wisely?


----------



## hotmetal

I see no reason why that gear shouldn't give great results. Advice will vary but as no-one has answered yet I'll stick my neck out and have a go.

- Once machine is set up, fill with water that won't cause trouble. Volvic is a good place to start on day 1.

- Allow the machine to warm up properly (minimum of half an hour, maybe 45 mins) or you'll get sour shots if machine and group isn't up to temp.

- There's no getting away from the fact that you need to dial in the grinder so you'll waste a few shots getting the grind level right. Ideally get a set of jewelery scales (£7 ebay ones). Set it up so you're getting 18g of grinds in your basket.

- Tamp (I think your grinder has a tamper on the front but if not just get a cheap one for now and aim to tamp flat and even each time)

- the shot ideally needs to be around 36g weight (zero the scales with your cup on, stop shot just before target weight). This should take roughly 25-30 seconds. If much faster, grind tighter. If it chokes, or takes like a minute to get 36g out, grind a bit coarser until your target weight is reached in 30 secs.

- Add water to the shot for Americano rather than pulling a really long shot.

- Steaming milk is a whole subject but basically give the wand a purge to remove condensation, blast some air into the milk for one second, then try to 'spin' the milk in the jug until it gets too hot to hold. That's about 65°C which is the sweet spot before it scalds which ruins the flavour and kills the texture.

That's about it in a super-condensed nutshell! Of course that's oversimplified but you asked for bullet points! We spend hours on here debating the finer points of all the above but that should get you going in the right direction to start with. Once you've got the hang of it you can enjoy playing around with stuff. But it does take a bit of patience and perseverance.


----------



## Daren

Sound advice from Hotmetal. Also send her out a few days before and get practising. Get yourself some decent beans, dial in the grinder before hand so you can hit the ground running on Christmas day


----------



## hotmetal

Good call Daren! Might be a bit tricky getting an espresso setup commissioned and dialled in, then cooled, emptied and reboxed while she nips to the shops though. ...

but a very good idea if it was possible. Getting dialled in can take a while with a new (to you) grinder so it might be worth buying a kilo of something good, easy and not too expensive so you've got enough to dial in with and to last the rest of the Christmas break. Thinking Rave signature or similar (unless you have already figured out preferences or have a local/favourite roaster).

Skip any supermarket beans - won't be any use for dialling in or drinking.


----------



## ANDREWHE

Just what I needed. Thanks hotmetal. The grinder does have a tamper - so that's a few pennies I can claw back. Scales are ordered and I might stretch to a milk thermometer; no point skimping now...


----------



## Dylan

Milk thermometers are usually a little slow. Look up 'temp tags' for your milk jug.

Buy some fresh roasted coffee!

Is the tamper on your grinder the plunger type or the plastic type? If it's the plastic type you will still want a tamper, and even if it's the plunger type it needs to be a fit for your basket.

A cheap tamper can be picked up on eBay or a Chinese importer like AliExpress if the grinder one isn't up to snuff.


----------



## ANDREWHE

Yes, I'd seen Rave mentioned in the forum. The missus works away some days so no trouble spending a whole day getting the setup pre-prepared. That would mean losing a day loafing around while the cat's away... but it's probably worth it: a successful first day's coffee making will give her the confidence/enthusiasm to enjoy the machine and explore further, I hope.

By dialling in, do you "just" mean getting the grind to the right fineness/coarseness so that the 36g of coffee is produced in 25-30 seconds?


----------



## ANDREWHE

I haven't even received the kit yet, but I've just checked and there's actually no tamper on the machine - just a lump of metal where you'd normally expect the tamper to be: not sure what it's for






. Anyway, I'll follow your advice about the tamper and thermometer. Thanks.


----------



## h1udd

That lump of metal is the grinders self defence ... It stops you punching it when your 5th shot chokes the machine, the kids are fighting, the missus is in tears and your mother in law is nagging you.

in all seriousness though ... As long as you tell the wife you overspent she will love it ... I do it with everything .... Hope you like these flowers ... They cost me a billion pounds, but you are worth it


----------



## DavecUK

ANDREWHE said:


> I've just got my missus a second-hand Fracino Heavenly after our Gaggia Baby Dose packed up last Spring. I'm very worried her present will be a flop on Xmas day (and I'll be in trouble if I have to let on how much I've spent) because it's all too complicated to get right immediately and she'll lose interest before the Fracino has even been given a chance. So, could you give me bullet pointed instructions for her to read in 15 minutes to get a DECENT, but not stunning, macchiato or cappuchino, including grinding instructions (I've also got her a second hand Wega 6.4 Amaranto) and machine care (don't want to destroy it the first day).
> 
> I'll point her to Coffee Forums on Boxing Day, but the first day must ease her into it, not present immediate challenges after the wrapping paper has been taken out to the wheelie bin. Can you persuade a newbie Fracino user that I have spent wisely?


...You got yourself a new coffee machine to replace the one that was broken. *Try and find out what she would really like for Christmas, then go out and buy it for her.* It should be something a little more personal than a "coffee machine". in this way the focus doesn't sit squarely on the replacement "home" coffee machine you bought yourself.


----------



## PeterF

Ha ha couldnt have put it better myself!


----------



## Jon

ANDREWHE said:


> I've just got my missus a second-hand Fracino Heavenly after our Gaggia Baby Dose packed up last Spring. I'm very worried her present will be a flop on Xmas day (and I'll be in trouble if I have to let on how much I've spent) because it's all too complicated to get right immediately and she'll lose interest before the Fracino has even been given a chance. So, could you give me bullet pointed instructions for her to read in 15 minutes to get a DECENT, but not stunning, macchiato or cappuchino, including grinding instructions (I've also got her a second hand Wega 6.4 Amaranto) and machine care (don't want to destroy it the first day).
> 
> I'll point her to Coffee Forums on Boxing Day, but the first day must ease her into it, not present immediate challenges after the wrapping paper has been taken out to the wheelie bin. Can you persuade a newbie Fracino user that I have spent wisely?


Depending on your experience so far I'd be booking a barista training course either there at home, or somewhere else. That's the best way I feel you can maximise the positive impact of this new machine...

The *WORST coffee I ever made* was when I had just bought my Heavenly and didn't know my elbow from some other important body part. @Glenn came over and sorted me out with some training...

So I think you can try @Glenn / @garydyke1 / @coffeechap depending on your location; I think they'll all offer training - or venture somewhere like e.g. http://www.workshopcoffee.com/collections/masterclasses/products/our-espresso-technique


----------



## ANDREWHE

I promise you I haven't deceived myself into getting something for me rather than her. However, I am worried about getting something that requires too much faff, rather than, say, a bean to cup machine. She was definitely upset when the Gaggia packed up and spent hours online seeing if she could fix it. I understand your concerns though, and will get her a subscription to the Economist as well.


----------



## Jon

Lucky lady.


----------



## Jon

Definitely bean to cup will be much more likely to deliver a 'drinkable' / OK shot of you're not conversant with the equipment.

What are your/her Barista skills like?


----------



## Dylan

DavecUK said:


> ...You got yourself a new coffee machine to replace the one that was broken. *Try and find out what she would really like for Christmas, then go out and buy it for her.* It should be something a little more personal than a "coffee machine". in this way the focus doesn't sit squarely on the replacement "home" coffee machine you bought yourself.


King of assumptions there Dave.


----------



## DavecUK

ANDREWHE said:


> I promise you I haven't deceived myself into getting something for me rather than her. However, I am worried about getting something that requires too much faff, rather than, say, a bean to cup machine. She was definitely upset when the Gaggia packed up and spent hours online seeing if she could fix it. I understand your concerns though, and will get her a subscription to the Economist as well.


You certainly know how to show a girl a good time...a subscription to the economist....I sort of had in mind a trip to somewhere nice, a meal, some personal luxury items...that sort of thing, then she won't worry too much about the machine, knowing you have it well in hand. Otherwise it's like you getting a set of paintbrushes and some paint as your Christmas present.



Dylan said:


> King of assumptions there Dave.


Not really, it's what 22 years of marriage teaches you. I would call it more of an "educated guess", than an assumption. it will certainly keep him out of any problems as far as the machine goes as it won't be seen as her "present".


----------



## Dylan

DavecUK said:


> You certainly know how to show a girl a good time...a subscription to the economist....I sort of had in mind a trip to somewhere nice, a meal, some personal luxury items...that sort of thing, then she won't worry too much about the machine, knowing you have it well in hand. Otherwise it's like you getting a set of paintbrushes and some paint as your Christmas present.
> 
> Not really, it's what 22 years of marriage teaches you. I would call it more of an "educated guess", than an assumption. it will certainly keep him out of any problems as far as the machine goes as it won't be seen as her "present".


22 years of marriage to one person (Assuming here) is not perspective.


----------



## ANDREWHE

No skills at all. She was diligent in descaling and backflushing, but as to the fancy stuff I've seen on here after a bit of lurking - temperature surfing, freshly roasted beans, etc., blissfully ignorant. We did notice the Baby Dose didn't produce any crema, but just assumed that's life. She's a woman, so'll you'll never turn her into a geek, but if there are clear practical steps to take with tangible effects she'll implement the lot (unless it involves spending the rent).


----------



## ANDREWHE

Ten years with this particular woman has led me to the conclusion that world-class hand warmers are what would thrill her most, but how many hand warmers can a woman want? Something frilly and pink for my missus would be like giving my teenage kids a Duran Duran album. My only worry with the Heavenly is the cost (which shall remain a secret) and the difficulty of getting something decent out of it without months of grinding disappointment while learning how to do it successfully.


----------



## ANDREWHE

Good idea jonc. Once the wallet recovers in January she might well like that. We're currently north of Sheffield but are moving to Retford/Grantham area in New Year: I'll have to see what's available. I can feel a new thread coming on...


----------



## ANDREWHE

jonc said:


> Depending on your experience so far I'd be booking a barista training course either there at home, or somewhere else. That's the best way I feel you can maximise the positive impact of this new machine...
> 
> The *WORST coffee I ever made* was when I had just bought my Heavenly and didn't know my elbow from some other important body part. @Glenn came over and sorted me out with some training...
> 
> So I think you can try @Glenn / @garydyke1 / @coffeechap depending on your location; I think they'll all offer training - or venture somewhere like e.g. http://www.workshopcoffee.com/collections/masterclasses/products/our-espresso-technique


Good idea jonc. Once the wallet recovers in January she might well like that. We're currently north of Sheffield but are moving to Retford/Grantham area in New Year: I will contact the chaps you mention, where appropriate and I'll have to see what's available in my area. I can feel a new thread coming on...


----------



## hotmetal

"Months of grinding disappointment" badoom-tish! Good one! With the kit you've bought I really don't think that's likely.

As the grinder is missing a built-in tamper you'll have to shell out for a hand tamper (which is what most people use). Cheap ones less than £20.

To answer your earlier question, yes, by dialling in I did mean just getting it set up so it gives you approx 18g of coffee, at the right fineness to result in approx 36g in the cup, in somewhere near 30 secs. That should give you encouraging results right off the bat if she can pull that kind of shot. Once that's accomplished she/you can then spend time perfecting your technique, trying different beans, steaming milk and maybe having a crack at latte art.

It does take time though - I've been trying to make masterpieces for 2 years now with, er, varied results. But hopefully you'll know enough to get off to a great start at Christmas.

I can see what's coming next - you'll both get really into it, she'll like light roast, you'll like dark and it'll be a race to order the next batch of beans! Or you get a grinder each muahaha!


----------



## ANDREWHE

Thanks hotmetal. Not much grinding going on at the moment: it arrived with the adjustment collar smashed and a big scratch - thank you Fed Ex.

It occurred to me that Coffee Forums could raise money by producing a short book, physical or digital, providing newcomers with the sort of information I was looking for, in a simple, direct and introductory presentation. I searched Amazon and only came up with one book: Expresso Making Perfection. There must be a lot of people trying to work out how to use their machine properly. We, for example, used the Baby Dose for over year without knowing anything about grinding, weighing or timing, not to mention temperature surfing or HX cooling flushes.

Now I've collected the Heavenly I'm moving on to try the patience of the Fracino forum with a few more questions...


----------



## Sticky

Do you have a friendly coffee shop near you? Can you get someone to show you how to get the grind right so that you get a good tasting espresso, i.e. not sour / not too bitter, you will then be able to reproduce almost any coffee drink with practice.

I'm sure others will agree it's the most important skill to learn. You will definitely throw plenty of shots away, so get loads of beans from a good priced roaster like HasBean, there are plenty of suggestions on the site.

What kind of coffee does your wife drink? Cappuccino / espresso, latte?

Good luck


----------



## aaroncornish

Good idea Sticky!

There are some good shops and roasters in Sheffield


----------



## ANDREWHE

She's a cafe con leche and cortado woman mainly, which roughly equates to flat white and macchiato. No friendly local café, but a friendly local forum member has offered to give me some grinding tips. I used to work in a bar in Spain which still had a 2-group coffee machine with levers, but I never fiddled with the grinder: I was shown how much to dispense and that was it!


----------



## ANDREWHE

Unfortunately Penistone is a bit of a trek from Sheffield. I don't think either of the coffee shops here look like they are really coffee experts. However, I might be totally wrong: truth be told I'm a bit scared of going in and asking.


----------



## Eyedee

Andrew, have a look at the Limini website, they are in Bradford and are expert trainers for anything coffee related. Of course you will have to pay for this haha.

Ian


----------



## ANDREWHE

Eyedee said:


> Andrew, have a look at the Limini website, they are in Bradford and are expert trainers for anything coffee related. Of course you will have to pay for this haha.


Thanks Eyedee, I contacted them and they have been very good at responding, giving me information and following up. It was just under £100 for a 3-hour hands-on barista course. I'm just looking down the sofa to see if there's any spare change and will get the missus a voucher if I can.


----------



## BertVanGoo

Just wondering how the gift went down with the wife?


----------



## Dylan

@andrewhe


----------



## ANDREWHE

Well, first she got a bit flustered - too much to do all at once. So I told her no more about the nicities and she's now settling in to a routine with scales and timer. Now what I think she (and I) needs is to taste what is possible when you get it just right. I think the course at Limini in Bradford should show what is possible. Frothing the milk has been a failure but no time yet to read up on it. Thanks to everyone for all their help - she has already been producing coffees which match coffees in the bars in Spain.


----------



## mmmatron

I can recommend the Limini course. We did it before buying anything so when the grinder and machine arrived we were fairly confident and got some good results straight away...even my husband who is massively cack handed!


----------



## ANDREWHE

Well after attending the course and being the undisputed top coffee maker in the house I will be forced to stop my constant irritating little tips on improving her technique based on a month trawling this forum. I will be deligitimised and will have to shut up!


----------



## hotmetal

On the plus side, if your other half loves coffee and is good at making it, you can now just put your order in! And upgrades might be more attainable...


----------



## Hebb63-65

DavecUK said:


> ...You got yourself a new coffee machine to replace the one that was broken. *Try and find out what she would really like for Christmas, then go out and buy it for her.* It should be something a little more personal than a "coffee machine". in this way the focus doesn't sit squarely on the replacement "home" coffee machine you bought yourself.


I am the missus! He was right, it was a brilliant gift, but I do think he likes it every bit as much as I do!


----------



## Jon

Hebb63-65 said:


> I am the missus! He was right, it was a brilliant gift, but I do think he likes it every bit as much as I do!


Cool. Are you making good coffee now?


----------



## Hebb63-65

Well, sometimes yes, sometimes YES YES YES, and only occasionally so disappointing it has to go down the sink. I've resisted the temptation (or demand) to be the only coffee maker in the house as his are as good as mine, and he didn't even do a course. The Limini course (he obviously did find money down the back of the sofa) was brilliant, and all the better for doing it after a few weeks of experimenting at home. The main problem now seems to be getting the grind right - time of day, climate and new beans all seem to affect it, so we often have to change the dial up or down. We're moving to a very humid climate soon so now I'm wondering if that will lead to more grinding confusion?


----------



## hotmetal

Great to hear feedback on this thread! I am very pleased to hear you're enjoying the faff and the results, and that it was a welcome gift!

I don't think living somewhere more humid will make a big difference - though it could theoretically have some effect on static/clumping but you'll soon adjust. Will more than likely prove a non-issue.

One thing to remember about dialling in is that it usually needs a purge (or even ignore the first shot after the adjustment). Also, the "18g in > 36g out in 25-30s" thing is very much a guideline, and you can be pleasantly surprised by mistakes (if you're lucky!) Aim for a ratio, rather than a time - just keep an eye on the time. Shots that run faster than 15-20" are usually rubbish though. But if the grind is a bit tight and it takes you 45+ seconds to get to your 36g out, it might be ok, it can be much more forgiving being too tight rather than too coarse.

Also, some 'fast' shots can be the result of bad basket prep rather than grind, so it pays to make small adjustments at a time, allow a couple of shots before deciding to adjust further, and don't be afraid of a little variance as long as it tastes ok. Otherwise you can drive yourself nuts fiddling with the grind setting.

Also worth mentioning is that it's good practice to have the grinder running when adjusting tighter - stops grinds getting compressed between the burrs while you're trying to set them closer.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hebb63-65

Thanks for the advice - I'll definitely try running the grinder while adjusting it. But what does "bad basket prep" mean?

I definitely do enjoy!


----------



## Jon

Hebb63-65 said:


> Thanks for the advice - I'll definitely try running the grinder while adjusting it. But what does "bad basket prep" mean?
> 
> I definitely do enjoy!


Bad basket prep = uneven distribution etc.


----------



## Hebb63-65

Aha, that makes perfect sense. Sorry for the double post.


----------

